# Tempestade Tropical LEE (Atlântico 2011 #AL13)



## Vince (2 Set 2011 às 08:56)

No golfo do México a depressão tropical #13, praticamente estacionária e bastante desorganizada, previsto intensificar-se mais um pouco.


----------



## Aboadinho (2 Set 2011 às 10:38)

Vince disse:


> No golfo do México a depressão tropical #13, praticamente estacionária e bastante desorganizada, previsto intensificar-se mais um pouco.



O que curiosamente pode ser perigoso:

TROPICAL DEPRESSION THIRTEEN DISCUSSION NUMBER   3
NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL       AL132011
400 AM CDT FRI SEP 02 2011
(...)
THE LARGE SIZE AND SLOW MOTION OF THE CYCLONE DURING THE NEXT 5 DAYS
IS LIKELY TO PRODUCE A PROLONGED PERIOD OF TROPICAL STORM
CONDITIONS AND HEAVY RAINFALL OVER PORTIONS OF THE NORTHERN GULF
COAST.
(...)


----------



## Gerofil (2 Set 2011 às 10:40)

*Nova Orleães sob alerta de tempestade tropical*

A 13.ª depressão tropical da temporada de furacões no Atlântico, que deverá transformar-se hoje em tempestade, colocou Nova Orleães, nos EUA, sob alerta e obrigou à evacuação das plataformas petrolíferas no Golfo do México. A 13.ª depressão tropical da temporada de furacões no Atlântico, que deverá transformar-se hoje em tempestade, colocou Nova Orleães, nos EUA, sob alerta e obrigou à evacuação das plataformas petrolíferas no Golfo do México.
O alerta de tempestade tropical abrange os estados do Mississipi, Texas e Louisiana, incluindo Nova Orleães, para onde estão previstas chuvas torrenciais, informou hoje o Centro Nacional de Furacões dos EUA (CNH). A depressão tropical, que se poderá transformar hoje em tempestade se registar ventos de 63 ou mais quilómetros por hora, desloca-se para a costa sul do Louisiana com ventos de 55 quilómetros por hora, encontrando-se a 365 quilómetros do Mississipi e a 435 quilómetros do Texas.
A depressão tropical obrigou hoje as grandes empresas de petróleo e gás que operam no Golfo do México a evacuarem as suas plataformas nessa região como medida de prevenção. Até agora foram evacuadas nove plataformas, 1,6 por cento das 617 que se encontram no Golfo do México, informa um comunicado do Departamento de Gestão e Regulação de Energia Marítima dos EUA.

Fonte: DESTAK


----------



## ViseuWeather (2 Set 2011 às 13:20)

posso saber aonde vao buscar estas informacoes sobre tempestades tropicais e furacoes?


----------



## AnDré (2 Set 2011 às 13:58)

ViseuWeather disse:


> posso saber aonde vao buscar estas informacoes sobre tempestades tropicais e furacoes?



 Previsão e Seguimento Furacões (Atlântico 2011)

 Links Úteis e Climatologia da Época de Furacões no Atlântico


----------



## fablept (2 Set 2011 às 18:42)

Offtopic: voces conseguem aceder ao site da NOAA http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/ ?

 Já à mais de uma semana que tento aceder ao site mas sem sucesso. 
Edit: pelo google não consigo aceder, mas se clicar no link aqui pelo forum, já consigo lol


----------



## Aboadinho (3 Set 2011 às 09:44)

Está agreste no sul da Luisiana. Há alertas de tornados.


----------

